# Can I put my girls and boy in the same cage?



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Midnight was neautered a bout two weeks ago. This Thursday it will be three weeks,we had the him and girls out last night for some playtime and he didn't seem bothered at all by them. In fact he was grooming and sniffing them like crazy. I was planning on putting them in the cage togeather Thursday since it would be three weeks too the day,but the thing is my work schedual has become very busy with an adopt-a-thon that we are doing for dogs and cats that need to find a home. The only days I will have off is tomorrow and today. I usually don't work this much so my rats get out as much as possible I am little worried that my rats will get a bit depressed because as of right now Midnight is alone in his own cage until he was healed completely and his hormones settled down. Is it okay if I put them in today or tomorrow so I can be here too make sure they are okay in the same cage togeather? Or am I supposed too wait till Thursday? I would intro my boys,but my little guy is still getting his hormones checked after his own neautering. He still very hormonal,but has calmed down. Midnights hormones are pretty much completely gone,but I need too make sure Peanuts hormones are gone as well before we do any intros just because the last time it happened he left a pretty bad wound in Midnight so I am still trying too get myself prepared. The other thing is Midnight is the one who seems the worst with no cagemate. Any advice would be awesome! Thanks guys.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

2.5 weeks is plenty of time for any sperm that was left to die off, so he should be fine.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much Snippet. I am hoping it goes well. I am preparing too fully clean the main cage and get the toys I got for them yesterday ready  I'm a bit excited because the owner who had Midnight before told me his PEW was the one being mean and vicious so after making sure Midnight was healthy before I got him a cagemate the previous owners never took him too a vet he came down with lice and mites which I quickly treated. Then I got Peanut too be his cagemate we did the intros,but the issue was since Peanut was so young he was starting too get that agressive and territorial thing going. So I waited a few months really thinking a bout neautering my boys,it then came down too the fact that once I held Peanut and then got Midnight out for his free range did he start biting us. He hasn't had any cagemates since the PEW I got the girls and decided too get him and Peanut neautered for the aggression and I didn't want too get my females pregnant either so I did what was best. I am still afraid of introing the boys,but I am hoping this time around it will be a lot better then the last couple of times we did it.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I'd wait another couple. Worst case scenario, can take up to 5 weeks but 3 is standard.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Must be like heaven for your boy, heh heh


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I usually start post-neuter intro's at 2 weeks, and move them in at 2.5-3 weeks  He is going to be a very happy boy...so he thinks! Wait til he's beaten down by a few girls LOLOL


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lil spaz I we moved the girls in yesterday after I fully did a cage clean he and my one girl have been cuddled all night long with each other he is such a happier boy now! It was like ohhhh friends! Thank you momma . His mood changed completely. Right now I have Peanuts cage and their cage next too each other my males intros are going too be a lot slower.


----------

